
Laws banning cellphone use while driving don't reduce crashes - robg
http://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/01/29/study-finds-that-reduced-phone-use-does-not-cut-crashes/
======
JWLong
Didn't see this coming...

I actually thought about it long and hard. I've never felt distracted by
calling my mom whilendriving home... anymore than anything else.

More importantly: If this holds true across the studies that will doubtless
follow, will there be a move to remove such statutes from the books?

